# Audi Owners



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

What's your correction process, and what products/pads are you using? 

For the last 8 years I have been meguiars daft, an odd time I have stepped off and tried other products, including Menzerna & Carlack (whatever it was previously named). After several years of watching my brother in law detail my car, I have recently started doing it myself, and looking to see what everyone else is using on harder Audi paint. 

I tend do get a decent finish with Meguiars, but just looking to see if there's anything which will take it up a notch, meanwhile staying around the Meguiars budget.

Any feedback/help/advice would be appreciated.

Chris


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

This does the trick for me.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/meguiars-da-microfibre-correction-compound.html

Paired with a MF pad (I use CG Black Optics MF pads).


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

DrEskimo said:


> This does the trick for me.
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/meguiars-da-microfibre-correction-compound.html
> 
> Paired with a MF pad (I use CG Black Optics MF pads).


Didn't even know this existed, nice! Definitely add this to my purchase list..

I also should have added, the car is white.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

MF pads and Ultimate Compound worked wonders on my A4


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I use a rotary with Menzerna polishes. First pass with FG500 and a lambswool pad, final pass with PF4000 and a white hexlogic.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Got to agree with SBM, Menserma polishes work very well with Audi's hard paint. :thumb:


----------



## TurboThredders (Jul 25, 2016)

I recently used Menzerna 400 Heavy Cut Compound on my black RS4. Used a DA with a 4" orange cutting pad.

The paint wasn't too bad, just had a few years worth of dealer "washing" and looked awful in direct sunlight. It took a while but the results were amazing. All the swirling was corrected and the paint had a nice deep look.

Unfortunately I don't have any pictures to hand, but it's worth taking the time to slowly apply the polish and ensure its fully worked in. I finished off with some Poorboys Black Hole and sealed with C2v3 and Collinite 476s. The car could probably benefit from from a hit of finishing polish just to bring the gloss back a bit, but I'm happy with it for now.

These are the products I used:

http://www.perfectlycleaned.co.uk/menzerna-400-heavy-cut-compound-250ml-10150-p.asp

http://www.perfectlycleaned.co.uk/f...oove-cutting-pad---orange---hl430-10180-p.asp

I did a bit of experimenting with some Poorboys SSR and Mastercut, which equally gave good results. In the end I opted for the Menzerna manly because I've used it before on dark BMWs, and also because I had some finishing polishes left over which would go quite well with it.

Hope that helps


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

TurboThredders said:


> I recently used Menzerna 400 Heavy Cut Compound on my black RS4. Used a DA with a 4" orange cutting pad.
> 
> The paint wasn't too bad, just had a few years worth of dealer "washing" and looked awful in direct sunlight. It took a while but the results were amazing. All the swirling was corrected and the paint had a nice deep look.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, the Menzerna is reasonably priced aswell I see, I had this used on my car years ago, but didn't use it myself, was told it was much harder to work with than Meguiars.

I'm just wanting to experiment with other products now as I'm comfortable with the DA now. This was my car after it's first proper detail a couple of months back:


----------



## TurboThredders (Jul 25, 2016)

christopherquin said:


> Thanks for that, the Menzerna is reasonably priced aswell I see, I had this used on my car years ago, but didn't use it myself, was told it was much harder to work with than Meguiars.
> 
> I'm just wanting to experiment with other products now as I'm comfortable with the DA now.


Yeah I'd agree with that, I think Menzerna is quite oily and needs to be fully worked in until it's almost gone. I remember doing a dark A3 with Meguiars Deep Crystal System about 5 years ago, and the results were outstanding given the condition of the paint. I'll have to dig out some photos.

Your car looks good :thumb:


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

I use Koch Chemie on mine with an orange hex pad but my paint was in good nick and didn't require much correction. I am going to try Scholl S20 this time. My car is Daytona grey and my wife's is Mythos black ( which I will use the Koch Chemie on)
The worse areas are the B pillars which get marked so easily!


----------



## crouch74 (Apr 19, 2016)

scottk said:


> I use Koch Chemie on mine with an orange hex pad but my paint was in good nick and didn't require much correction. I am going to try Scholl S20 this time. My car is Daytona grey and my wife's is Mythos black ( which I will use the Koch Chemie on)
> The worse areas are the B pillars which get marked so easily!


I've used both s20 and bf scratch clear on my Daytona grey A4 with excellent results topped with soft99 mirror glaze and the results were amazing :thumb:


----------



## *Dan* (Mar 31, 2009)

Scholl S3 Gold and S20 on my panther black RS3 used with Megs MF pads. My clearcoat is like concrete.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Scholl s3 MF pad, followed by S40 green pad and then sonax perfect finish on a white pad. I've just done my Audi with orange pad and prima cut but it needed more cut (MF pad) same with vw I had previously.


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Menzerna 2500 followed by 3800 with Lake Country Cyan and Crimson pads (respectively). The 2500 could have done with being a bit more abrasive but I was happy with a longer working time to ensure that I protected the finish

I have a couple of days off coming up to do my O/H's black TTS - where I will get to flex the Obsession waxes that I have picked up

I am hoping for good things


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

*bump*

just wanted to bump this thread as I am on the same point here and needed some advice. Got 2 cars, an audi a8 2006 and bmw 5 2006. what would you guys recommend? Got a makita and the good old PC. what pads and polishes. Got myself the Meg UC already. Paint is quite oxidised.
Ta


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Depending on how bad the paint is, I'll generally use - 

HD Cut, Menz FG400 Rupes Zephir or even HD Adapt (in order of highest - lowest cut level) on a Megs MF cutting pad. Then follow up with something like Koch Chemie Lack Blau, Rupes Keramik or Diamond Gloss on the yellow or white Rupes pad.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Scholl S17 on hex logic green pad always done wonders for me on German cars. Finishes down remarkably well for a one stage correction.


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Clyde said:


> Scholl S17 on hex logic green pad always done wonders for me on German cars. Finishes down remarkably well for a one stage correction.


Cheers buddy, I see your in South London where abouts?


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Wallington


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Clyde said:


> Wallington


I am near Docklands.:wave:


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

On my DAS 6 Pro, for hard paint like Audi (typically), I use either the Scholl white spider pad or the Lake Country thin foamed wool pad - both give excellent cut. Yes, you still have to go over a panel a few times but the cut is excellent. Scholl S3 XXL Gold is used in conjunction.

For light scratching, I like to use the Scholl purple foam pad (not the spider pad) with S20 for an excellent one step process.


----------

